# Daiwa Grandwave Z 30 SHW Reel



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Up for sale is Daiwa Grandwave Z 30SHW. Is in great mint condition. Has been in closet for sometime. Don’t surf fish as much.Please see pics. Asking 180 obo. Plus 10.00 shipping. PayPal

Please ask any questions you may have. 

Thanks


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

do you by chance have the bag, box, tool, paperwork, and rod clamp to go with it?


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Surfjunkie said:


> do you by chance have the bag, box, tool, paperwork, and rod clamp to go with it?


hello. I don’t have box but do have these items to go with reel. Sorry I did not mention.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

will you accept 160 shipped?


----------



## spinner81 (Dec 2, 2016)

Surfjunkie said:


> will you accept 160 shipped?


i can do 160 shipped.


----------



## Surfjunkie (Dec 28, 2015)

I will take it for 160 shipped to chesapeake, Va. send a pm and i will get you the payment and shipping info


----------

